# Inshore Kayak Tournament - April 9th.



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Broxson Outdoors is hosting their first kayak tournament of the year. All entrance fees will be collected at the Captain's Meeting held at Broxson Outdoors on April 8th at 7pm. Any questions will be answered at this time. Catch tokens will be a randomly selected playing card picked the morning of the tournament at Woodlawn beach.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

NICE!!! Gotta get me a 321 decal to put on the ol' bump board lol.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Does Broxson's carry the decal?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

BigRed38 said:


> Does Broxson's carry the decal?



Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nick, is it a redfish only tournament?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Nick, is it a redfish only tournament?



Bruce, the first tournament is Redfish only. Next month will be a different species. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

One more... Shotgun launch from the same launch? so all fishing the same "area".


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

BigRed38 said:


> One more... Shotgun launch from the same launch? so all fishing the same "area".



Yes, the goal is to give everyone a chance to win. There are miles and miles of grass flats off of Woodlawn and plenty of room. If there's are large number of participants we will look into widening the area for the next tournament. 

Everyone has a month to "pre-fish" the area. 

At the meeting we will discuss the next months tournament and look into all suggestions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

NLytle said:


> Yes, the goal is to give everyone a chance to win. There are miles and miles of grass flats off of Woodlawn and plenty of room. If there's are large number of participants we will look into widening the area for the next tournament.
> 
> Everyone has a month to "pre-fish" the area.
> 
> ...


I like it! Gnna be a good time!


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

This is so cool I like everyone launching the same spot. Thanks NLytle for getting this started.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like fun, I'm in.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

are they doing one every month? im in ft walton and would love to get on this


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

cmg76 said:


> are they doing one every month? im in ft walton and would love to get on this



Yes, the goal is to have a tournament the second Saturday of each month. The tournaments will vary between species and location. (Inshore and offshore)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

As usual I will be out of town :thumbdown: good luck


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

Just a quick question, will this be a all artificial lure tournament? I hope so.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

speckhunter944 said:


> Just a quick question, will this be a all artificial lure tournament? I hope so.



Live bait will be allowed during the tournament. 

The goal of the tournament is to involve as many people as possible. Everyone has the option to use live bait, which means it is not an advantage or disadvantage. 

Trolling, whether with artificial lures or live bait, is illegal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

There will be a short list of rules discussed at the Captain's meeting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

NLytle said:


> Live bait will be allowed during the tournament.
> 
> The goal of the tournament is to involve as many people as possible. Everyone has the option to use live bait, which means it is not an advantage or disadvantage.
> 
> ...


That's cool I agree with getting as many involved as you can. Live bait is fine.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm in!!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

The tournament is quickly approaching. If there are any questions, feel free to ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Will you have any of the 321 boards in the store before then?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

fishn4fun said:


> Will you have any of the 321 boards in the store before then?




I do not work at the store. Are they currently out? Last week there were several.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

NLytle said:


> I do not work at the store. Are they currently out? Last week there were several.


Gotcha. I stopped by one day last week I think it was and they were out but I'll run by on my way home tomorrow and check thanks.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

fishn4fun said:


> Gotcha. I stopped by one day last week I think it was and they were out but I'll run by on my way home tomorrow and check thanks.




If I get a few minutes I will swing by first thing in the morning.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

fishn4fun said:


> Gotcha. I stopped by one day last week I think it was and they were out but I'll run by on my way home tomorrow and check thanks.



There are five stickers and three PVC boards. There should be more on order. I will ask a few questions.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Awesome I'll stop in tomorrow thanks


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

Stopped by there last week and picked up a 321 sticker and built a bump board Monday afternoon. I used a piece of plexiglass for the end just have to add some bungees.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

The captains meeting is tomorrow at 7PM. I will begin registration at 630PM. 

- Please review the six rules listed on the flier. 

- The tournament token will be randomly selected from a deck of cards, the morning of the tournament. (Cards will not be provided, please purchase a deck of cards)

- We will review the proper measurement of a Redfish. If you are unsure, please click on this link:

http://m.myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/fish-measurement/

If there are any questions, feel free to ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Who's still in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I don't think I can make the captains meeting one kid has a 7:00 ball game and one has a school play at 7:00


----------



## Land capt (Jan 30, 2016)

I'll be in


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who participated in the fishing tournament. Congratulations to the winners. (1st - Ron, 2nd - Allen, 3rd - Chris)
The fish were there, but the bite was tough. These guys still managed to catch a few solid Redfish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

NLytle said:


> Thanks to everyone who participated in the fishing tournament. Congratulations to the winners. (1st - Ron, 2nd - Allen, 3rd - Chris)
> The fish were there, but the bite was tough. These guys still managed to catch a few solid Redfish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Will the results be posted on broxsons website?


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks, Nick for put it together. I had a good time got to meet some nice kayak fishermen everyone helped each other unloading and loading up I look forward to the next one. The bite was tough and the wind did get up but it was a good time.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Will the results be posted on broxsons website?




Bruce, 

Out of 15 people there were only 5 Redfish submitted. It was a tough morning. The fish were there but wouldn't eat. 

The winning fish measured: 24.75


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

NLytle said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Out of 15 people there were only 5 Redfish submitted. It was a tough morning. The fish were there but wouldn't eat.
> 
> The winning fish measured: 24.75


 Well, sounds like it was a blast.
I'm pretty sure if I'm in town for the next one. I'm in.


----------

